# Slow labour



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am so used to Mai Tai's 'fidget about for an hour or so, a couple of contractions, first kitten delivered' I'm not sure what to class as a slow labour.
Pasha started with a little discharge around mid-day yesterday which gradually increased during the evening and over night but no visible contractions. Today she has had two or three lots of contractions (maybe a couple at a time) with an hour at least in between them, during which she has slept happily in her box. She isn't distressed at all, wanders around her box a little to get comfortable but that's it. She is on day 62. I don't think she is carrying many - two or three at the most.
When do I start to worry?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Babies arriving, thats great news, hope all goes well.

With my last queen she had discharge over 2 days then contractions started to get stronger over the day, dont worry yet, all sounds normal with my experiences, kittens tonight or tomorrow.

Keep us posted to how it all goes.

If there is any green discharge then worry, but aslong as she isnt pushing the kitten out for longer than 15 minutes this all sounds to be going well, will say my queen had 1 kitten then 3 hours later had her 2nd, the vet wasnt concerned. xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks CC  Discharge is just the usual pinky goo and no smell so not worried there. As I say I'm far to used to Mai Tai getting it over and done with quickly 
Pasha is asleep again - she followed me when I went to the loo but went back to her bed quickly enough. Numb bum from sitting on the bedroom floor though


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Theres always one that likes to make you wait until 3am.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nothing to worry about. She's just lining them up! That's what the little irregular contractions are doing. I'd worry if she hasn't had any by tomorrow, or if the contractions strengthen and you still see nothing.

Can't believe little Pasha is having bubs! Seems like only yesterday you were bringing her home!


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

I recommend plenty of coffee and cushions...helps the waiting on the bedroom floor more bearable


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lola very carefully had her kittens when I wasn't around! She showed no sign of labour the day before, was obviously pregnant at 02:30 and 2 hours later I couldn't find her. Some tiny noises alerted me to her tucked under the sideboard with 4 tiny kittens. 3 hours later nothing more had happened, I went out for breakfast and came back a couple of hours later to 6 tiny kittens! 

I thought she would want her paw holding as well, but she was the exact opposite to that and I think she deliberately waiting until I was out to deliver the last two kittens.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

There you go Lynn, as OS has told you, go shopping. xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I was going this morning but thought I'd better not. I ought to just leave her to it but she's decided she'd like to be on my bed at the moment. Bloomin cats!


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> I was going this morning but thought I'd better not. I ought to just leave her to it but she's decided she'd like to be on my bed at the moment. Bloomin cats!


ooer babies on the bed think I would be staying at home. Vogue once started having contractions under my duvet in the middle of the night...needles to say she was quickly moved to her box at the side of the bed lol


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I was going this morning but thought I'd better not. I ought to just leave her to it but she's decided she'd like to be on my bed at the moment. Bloomin cats!


She will have them a few hours after you run out of milk or some other necessity and two to three days after you know you could have gone shopping but didn't. With every hour that passes you will watch household supplies run down in the sure and certain knowledge that you could have replenished them if you'd only dashed out earlier


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

havoc said:


> She will have them a few hours after you run out of milk or some other necessity and two to three days after you know you could have gone shopping but didn't. With every hour that passes you will watch household supplies run down in the sure and certain knowledge that you could have replenished them if you'd only dashed out earlier


There are lots of things suggested for people's kittening kits, mine included making sure I had plenty of easy-cook stuff in!

It included booze as well.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Got everything crossed here..hoping everything goes well for you both!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Does not seem 5 mins since you was bringing her home the months are flying by ... Hope all goes well... Oh the numb bum. I remember that well lol ... Good luck xx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Keep refreshing to see if there's any news.

I hope you and Pasha don't have to wait too long! She's obviously just wanting to do things in her own time *drums fingers*


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I was going to have a early night .... But I don't think I will now, lol


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Thinking of you both!


Come on little pasha chops


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

havoc said:


> She will have them a few hours after you run out of milk or some other necessity and two to three days after you know you could have gone shopping but didn't. With every hour that passes you will watch household supplies run down in the sure and certain knowledge that you could have replenished them if you'd only dashed out earlier


Ha ha - sent my husband out for milk this morning  Will send him for bread if necessary - daren't ask him to get anything else as he'll get it wrong (asked him to pick me up some sea bass a while ago, he wrote it down and then came home with sea bream ) Good job the freezer's full :thumbsup: - oh and still no sign of kittens.
Pash has been down for her tea and returned to her nest - I'm leaving her to it now and she doesn't seem to mind. Checking every 15 minutes or so.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

COme on Pasha - a good news thread would be SO welcome right now.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

She just wants to cook them for a bit longer ....


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, technically they aren't cooked until Wednesday/Thursday


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Ah so Pasha is basically on a slow roast then  Bless her , let's hope the lil lady has something special cooking in her little oven


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Aww good luck! What colours you expecting?? :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Choccies and fingers crossed for a lilac in there too - it is possible but knowing my luck there won't be


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Choccies and fingers crossed for a lilac in there too - it is possible but knowing my luck there won't be


My guess:

two chocolate boys and your new lilac princess 

Luck can change Lynn!


----------



## LittleOne83 (Jun 17, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I was going this morning but thought I'd better not. I ought to just leave her to it but she's decided she'd like to be on my bed at the moment. Bloomin cats!


After my dad saw me being born, all tired out and knackered, he went home to crawl into a nice warm bed for his last night of freedom. But oh no. Their cat was having kittens on their bed :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Taken Pasha in for a C. section at 4am - going to try and get some sleep and will up date as soon as I can.
First kitten stuck tight


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hugs and warm wishes for you and Pasha


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope all goes well for Pasha and her babies 

And hope you got some rest Lynn.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh pasha  

Hope you get some rest Lynn, thinking of you all xx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Fingers crossed that all is ok with Pasha and the kittens - hope you get some rest xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Hope all went well at the vets, you didn't stay there with her?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Crossing fingers everything went well with Pasha Lynn x


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

All fingers and paws crossed here that your next post is with some fantastic news and that Pasha and babies are all doing well 

Hope you managed to get some rest 

xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Make sure bubs are on a heat pad at home Lynn. Not sure if you've dealt with a C section before, but they can be slow to get going. Mine have needed a fair bit of attention after a section. Hoping all's well.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hoping for happy updates on this thread later.
xx


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Keeping everything crossed for Pasha and Lynn xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Everything crossed the c section went well and Pasha and the babies are well and home soon x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hope all went well and mum and kittens are okay.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hugs to you and Pasha, hope all is going ok. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Agree with carly,as soon as pasha is awake go and collect her as in my experience they just leave them in a pen and expect them to get on with it,that how i lost one with my girls section.

Much better to get them home quick and get them latched on.I hope the op has gone to plan.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

so sorry Pasha had to go through the c-section. i just saw on facebook that you lost the tiniest baby, so sorry to hear that too. Pasha and her other baby look contented in the photo. so glad they look well
RIP tiny baby xxx


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

cats galore said:


> so sorry Pasha had to go through the c-section. i just saw on facebook that you lost the tiniest baby, so sorry to hear that too. Pasha and her other baby look contented in the photo. so glad they look well
> RIP tiny baby xxx


Oh no  sleep tight tiny baby xx

CG please give Lynn my love and best wishes xx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes, I didn't want to say as I didn't know if Lynn wanted to update but as CG has just said, Pasha has had a little baby girl by caesarean section  

Unfortunately, there was another baby who was not meant to be  I'm sure Lynn will update soon!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Yes,* I didn't want to say as I didn't know if Lynn wanted to update* but as CG has just said, Pasha has had a little baby girl by caesarean section
> 
> Unfortunately, there was another baby who was not meant to be  I'm sure Lynn will update soon!


oh no i never thought of that - now i feel bad but i only wanted to express how sorry i was for the loss and of course how content Pasha and her little one look
i'm sorry lynn if i have caused any upset to you by what i posted xx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

cats galore said:


> oh no i never thought of that - now i feel bad but i only wanted to express how sorry i was for the loss and of course how content Pasha and her little one look
> i'm sorry lynn if i have caused any upset to you by what i posted xx


I'm sure she won't mind, she's posted on Facebook about it already- she's probably just emotionally exhausted at the moment and not ready to come onto PF.

Sorry if I made you feel bad, I didn't mean to! xX


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> I'm sure she won't mind, she's posted on Facebook about it already- she's probably just emotionally exhausted at the moment and not ready to come onto PF.
> 
> Sorry if I made you feel bad, I didn't mean to! xX


I found Lynn on my friends request list, should check that more often!! 

CG I'm sure Lynn doesn't mind and she knows we are all here for her when she feels ready xx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

So very sorry to be reading this Lynn  Poor Pasha & little one (RIP) 

Hope mum and her remaining baby are doing well , and you take care of yourself too Lynn ..... very sad indeed x


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Just caught up with your post and I hope mum and baby are doing well. Having been through the wringer with our Indi recently I fully appreciate how you must be feeling and wish you all the best. Indi amazed us with her resilience and coped far better than us


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Gentle smoosch to Pasha, Kitten kisses to new babe and a big hug to you x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Lynn, i am so sorry.

RIP Little Baby.

Hugs to you, Pasha and the baby, hoping all will be well now. xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

So sorry Lynn to hear the tiny Meezer didn't make it  thinking of you and sending (((((hugs))))) xx

RIP little angel, run free at the bridge xx

I hope Pasha and baby are doing well.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind wishes. Pasha is doing very well - I picked her up at 8am so practically as soon as she had come round properly. Sadly despite the cuddling in the fb photo she isn't really interested in her baby and has no milk so far. Never had to hand rear before so I'm hoping her milk will come in - baby will latch on and suckle, which is good. I'm also bottle feeding every two hours too.
Baby weighed a good 92g and is strong and healthy. Oh and is a girl - possibly my lilac point, so be careful what you wish for.
Feel washed out  I've had a [email protected] year of breeding this year


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Thank you all for your kind wishes. Pasha is doing very well - I picked her up at 8am so practically as soon as she had come round properly. Sadly despite the cuddling in the fb photo she isn't really interested in her baby and has no milk so far. Never had to hand rear before so I'm hoping her milk will come in - baby will latch on and suckle, which is good. I'm also bottle feeding every two hours too.
> Baby weighed a good 92g and is strong and healthy. Oh and is a girl - possibly my lilac point, so be careful what you wish for.
> Feel washed out  I've had a [email protected] year of breeding this year


Sorry to hear this, Lynn 

She couldn't be in better hands, though, I know you will do anything and everything to make sure he has the best chance possible.

We're all rooting for you, little one, and hope Pasha becomes more maternal in time xXx


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Thank you all for your kind wishes. Pasha is doing very well - I picked her up at 8am so practically as soon as she had come round properly. Sadly despite the cuddling in the fb photo she isn't really interested in her baby and has no milk so far. Never had to hand rear before so I'm hoping her milk will come in - baby will latch on and suckle, which is good. I'm also bottle feeding every two hours too.
> Baby weighed a good 92g and is strong and healthy. Oh and is a girl - possibly my lilac point, so be careful what you wish for.
> Feel washed out  I've had a [email protected] year of breeding this year


Oh Lynn I'm really sorry, you must both be completely exhausted . I hope Pasha's maternal instincts kick in and you don't have to hand rear. Big hugs xx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Did she have uterine inertia?
You might want to askyour vet about Chlamydiosis, as this can cause inertia. Years ago vets didn't know this, and a very good breeder friend went through 4 c-sections with 4 different girls, one unrelated, and just had them all spayed & gave up in the end.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you Merlinsmum - I'll have a word with the vet when I go back on Friday for her post op.
The first kitten was well and truly stuck though so I think the problem may have been that the vaginal opening or the birth canal was too small. Pasha was still trying to push quite strongly when I took her in poor girl


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

fingers and paws are all crossed here for you, pasha and the little one. hopefully when Pasha is feeling more up to it she will start showing more interest in her baby, and at least the baby is latching on which is good


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh no that is not good, big hugs coming your way 

I didn't want to post about the slow labour I had as I didn't want to worry you, hopefully mum will come round after a while, if not cimi-cat I find is best, hand raised a fair few kittens on it x


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the little one.
When Luna had her c-section it took some time for her to get interested about the whole nursing thing. I bottle fed the kittens through the first night so they'd leave her wound alone a bit. Weird thing was that she was very protective over the kittens even when still all doped up at the vets, but had no interest in cleaning or nursing them until the next day when she slowly got into it.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lynn, be careful not to feed too much, as mum's milk will only come in if the baby suckles strongly, and keeping her too full will mean she's not hungry enough to do that.

Big hugs to you.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

It can take a few days before a C-section mum gets into the swing of it. If you're lucky she will do all the cleaning even if you need to feed the kitten. It seems like forever and you'll be resigned to hand rearing when you'll suddenly notice the kitten is, at last, feeding from her mum. I know people do say you should make frequent efforts to try and get the kitten to latch on but I don't think it does any good messing mum and baby about trying to force the process.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Hugs Lynn. Sorry how it's turned out, hopefully once the effects of the C section have fully worn off, she will be a good mum.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

carly87 said:


> Lynn, be careful not to feed too much, as mum's milk will only come in if the baby suckles strongly, and keeping her too full will mean she's not hungry enough to do that.
> 
> Big hugs to you.


I understand that one from feeding human babies  So far little one is more interested in trying to get milk from mum rather than the bottle. Thanks everyone for the encouragement and words of experience from everyone.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Funny, Havoc, i do the exact opposite! I force the latching where I can, and have sat up all night for a few nights with my 2 C sections, latching kitts every few hours and making sure mum stayed still while they fed. I toilet them right under her nose as well. So far, we've always had milk in within about 12 hours, and mums have been great with kittens in a shorter time than that.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I did the same once, Carly, when a girl had 5 stillborn kittens and one, the last, very much alive. She was totally uninterested in the sole survivor, and it took hours of force latching before she finally took some interest in it. The latching not only stimulates the milk, but brings on the bonding hormone, oxytocin.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh Lynne, I'm sorry to hear this  I have everything crossed for the little girlie and run free baby :crying:


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Funny, Havoc, i do the exact opposite! I force the latching where I can,


I know it's the accepted protocol. I've seen the results of trying to force a mum in pain to accept kittens and it wasn't pleasant. I guess as long as you have detailed info on what the queen has been given pre/post op then it's safe. Some vets give metacam or an equivalent as a matter of course. I've been happier to leave it for the mum to come round naturally which means all drugs are out of her system and not going into the kittens. Milk comes in days later, there's no panic.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Havoc - she was given oxytocin to help with the milk but hasn't been given any metacam or similar. She is on a course of anti-biotics too. She doesn't seem to mind baby looking for a nipple just not bothered about taking care of her as yet.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

She'll still be very groggy poor thing. It's something of a shock for them to wake up to find a crawling, squealing thing with her. They all react differently so you just need to play it whichever way suits her. When all's said and done she's just gone through major surgery.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It all just makes me realise how easy I've had it up to now with Mai Tai and even though Rosie found giving birth hard work it was nothing like this


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> It all just makes me realise how easy I've had it up to now with Mai Tai and even though Rosie found giving birth hard work it was nothing like this


chin up lynn your tiredness wont be helping you deal with this situation,tomorrow is another day and i am sure she will come round


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Sending hugs Lynn ... It's hard work, knackering and stressfull with a normal birth never mind a C section.. Sending healing vibes for pasha and kisses for the little one ... Xx


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Believe you me I really didnt want my baby after a C section under general !! If its the same as humans the anesthetic can delay milk but it does come eventually.It least Pasha has you helping her, not some miserable midwife telling your get get up after 2 hours "cos youve only had a caeserean" lol My thoughts are with you both, and RIP little one xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Agree with carly,as soon as pasha is awake go and collect her as in my experience they just leave them in a pen and expect them to get on with it,that how i lost one with my girls section.
> 
> Much better to get them home quick and get them latched on.I hope the op has gone to plan.


That's awful, here breeders don't leave their girls at the vet, they're on hand to get the kittens going and make sure all is ok.

So sorry for the one you lost


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Lynn. I hope you and Pasha are ok xxx


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

So sorry to hear about the little one Lynn and thinking about you, your lovely Pasha and her precious little girl. 

I don't have any practical advice to add post c section as only have one experience of a section, a few years ago now and it was pretty text book recovery for Mum and baby but just wanted to say my thoughts are with you all. 

Lisa x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How is Pasha and baby today Lynn, i hope Pasha will take to her adorable kitten soon.

Keep your strength up and thinking of you all. xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

See new thread  http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/328899-pasha-update.html
I'm very pleased but very tired


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thinking of you Lynn, you must be exhausted, sorry to hear you lost a baby and Pascha had to have a caesarean. Hope Pascha is doing ok now and little one will continue to thrive.


----------

